# Quick FYI for the ladies



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

FYI, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it... 

It does NOT make you look younger, it does not look cute, and in reality it makes you look OLDER. I saw a women in the store today, must have been in her late 40's trying to look chic with the "backpack purse". 

Also note if you are an female over the age of 10, the ONLY time a Hello Kitty backpack is appropriate in public is if you are a stripper pole dancing. 

EOT


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Amen, brother


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> FYI, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it...
> 
> It does NOT make you look younger, it does not look cute, and in reality it makes you look OLDER. I saw a women in the store today, must have been in her late 40's trying to look chic with the "backpack purse".
> 
> Also note if you are an female over the age of 10, the ONLY time a Hello Kitty backpack is appropriate in public is if you are a stripper pole dancing.


 :blink: Where did that Hello Kitty crap come from anyway? I remember all the weirdo girls from high school who were on ritalin and stuff used to wear it all the time.

You should also mention those bootylicious short shorts worn by certain girls who should not be wearing them at all.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

Hello Kitty is a Japanese "brand" All the "big "little girls" love it...



Channy1984 said:


> > FYI, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it...
> >
> > It does NOT make you look younger, it does not look cute, and in reality it makes you look OLDER. I saw a women in the store today, must have been in her late 40's trying to look chic with the "backpack purse".
> >
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



SOT_II said:


> Hello Kitty is a Japanese "brand" All the "big "little girls" love it...


*Reminds Me of Fuk-Yu & Fuk-Mi; the Japanese Twins in Austin Powers Goldmember Movie... * :naughty: :icon_hum: :inlove:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

You would love this...it's called cosplay...(I think it means Costume Play for adults...)
Edit there was a picture showing up but I think they are restricting the access to the photos.

Here's an "interview" with this lady
http://www.cosplay.com/featured/cosplayer/may2004/


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh dont forget the cucumber melon scent............hisssssss hisssssssssss :evil: :x


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> FYI, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it...
> 
> It does NOT make you look younger, it does not look cute, and in reality it makes you look OLDER. I saw a women in the store today, must have been in her late 40's trying to look chic with the "backpack purse".
> 
> ...


FYI, if you are a man over the age of 25 and still going into tittie bars, you are pathetic. By 26 you shouldn't have to pay a cent to see boobies whenever you want. Women are not impressed by your war stories of a funny thing that happened while at the strip club with your buddies. Stop it! It does not make you appear young and wild, it's not cute, and women don't fall for that male bonding crap.

I've talked to guys in their 40's who go to the strip bars when they should be at home romancing their wives.

Also note, strippers do not really consider you a good "friend" if you're a regular, they think you're repulsive, especially your big fat beer gut... most non-stripper women find this repulsive as well.

-OD, aka Dunny


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Ladies........Dr. Bombay please, it's not the 80's anymore. Please keep the schoolgirl skirts and viynl going. Sneakers and jeans are for male cops at a cheap bar, women should not wear them !


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's prolly true also...but hell at least a strip club is a confined place.

Too bad we couldn't confine all the "wanna be a MILF so I dress like my teen daughter moms", where people would have to pay to see them...maybe the beer gut dads who find solace in the visions of what their wives wish they could look like would go there if the lights were low enough...boy that would be a really sad place...



Officer Dunngeon said:


> SOT_II said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it...
> ...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> FYI, if you are a man over the age of 25 and still going into tittie bars, you are pathetic


 5 more years to pathetic........woooo hoooo!  LOL

I have never been to a strip club . I always thought of it as buying a case of blue balls and besides I am to young.  It much much easier to turn to the black book anyway. :twisted:



> most non-stripper women find this repulsive as well.


 I can think of two Danvers cheerleaders that would argue with that. :icon_hum:

I find it better to acuteally get a girlfriend and feel loved. :wub: and feel like there is nothing more special than her and get lost in her eyes. :jump: :wub: :wub: Oh gosh......I should be quiet before the I show I have a soft spot. :rose:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> That's prolly true also...but hell at least a strip club is a confined place.
> 
> Too bad we couldn't confine all the "wanna be a MILF so I dress like my teen daughter moms", where people would have to pay to see them...maybe the beer gut dads who find solace in the visions of what their wives wish they could look like would go there if the lights were low enough...boy that would be a really sad place...


Uh huh, I hear what you're saying. But hell, beer guts are everywhere and there are morons out there wearing muscle shirts that think they look sexy and us ladies are subjected to the pain of that as well!

Too bad we couldn't confine all the "want my teenage daughter's friends to think I'm hot a la the movie 'American Beauty' dads + other beer gutted slobs" to a place where women would have to pay to see them, like a Full Monty comedy show sort of thing. Maybe the backpack wearing women who find solace in their own confidence to carry around that backpack wouldn't even bother going there because it's such a stupid idea! You're right, it does sound pretty sad...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Uhhh ohhh me thinks you are a woman with a backpack.



Officer Dunngeon said:


> SOT_II said:
> 
> 
> > That's prolly true also...but hell at least a strip club is a confined place.
> ...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Only when I have class (I do go to school full time). :wink: And I look cute no matter WHAT I carry! :twisted:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> And I look cute no matter WHAT I carry! :twisted:


Yes officer, thank you officer, may I have another officer.:spank: :hump: :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> *That's prolly true also...but hell at least a strip club is a confined place.
> 
> Too bad we couldn't confine all the "wanna be a MILF so I dress like my teen daughter moms", where people would have to pay to see them...*


*Thats it SOT, talks some shit brother!!* :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

Honest, and no zing inteneded, but I always thought you were a guy...I tend to think most people here are guys unless they have some obvious handle or sig or something...

live and learn...



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Only when I have class (I do go to school full time). :wink: And I look cute no matter WHAT I carry! :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



SOT_II said:


> Honest, and no zing inteneded, but I always thought you were a guy...I tend to think most people here are guys unless they have some obvious handle or sig or something...
> 
> live and learn...


My signature used to read, "Welcome to the Uterus Club!" But it's not the first time that happened... :lol:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I knew Dungie was female...I had to buy one of those backpck purses a couple years ago for a now ex-girlfriend for Christmas cost me $400 at Louis Vuitton :shock:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Too bad we couldn't confine all the "want my teenage daughter's friends to think I'm hot a la the movie 'American Beauty' dads + other beer gutted slobs" to a place where women would have to pay to see them, like a Full Monty comedy show sort of thing. Maybe the backpack wearing women who find solace in their own confidence to carry around that backpack wouldn't even bother going there because it's such a stupid idea! You're right, it does sound pretty sad...


Officer D.,

What's really disgusting is my ex-husband IS just like that. About a year after I left him, he started seeing a girl that was 18. They're both pigs so they're made for each other. :lol: He tries to dress like he's 20 years younger and it just isn't working. WTF is wrong with some men? I don't buy the mid-life crisis thing. I just think they're desperate. :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kateykakes said:


> He tries to dress like he's 20 years younger and it just isn't working.


Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean... first hand. :roll:



> WTF is wrong with some men? I don't buy the mid-life crisis thing. I just think they're desperate. :shock:


It's a chance for guys halfway through their lives to act and falsely feel young again while making fools of themselves doing it.

That's why I'm going after 24 year olds now. :lol:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> That's why I'm going after 24 year olds now. :lol:


I dated a guy who was 10 years younger than me on and off for 2 years. Great guy, but definitely not what I was looking to a future with. I much prefer someone my age or older - not geezer, mind you - just older. :wink:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

kateykakes said:


> Officer Dunngeon said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I'm going after 24 year olds now. :lol:
> ...


I prefer a woman with "experience" myself...... :woot:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> SOT_II said:
> 
> 
> > Honest, and no zing inteneded, but I always thought you were a guy...I tend to think most people here are guys unless they have some obvious handle or sig or something... live and learn...
> ...


I remember Dunny's last Avatar picture and I NEVER mistook her for anything other than all woman :wink:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

If I went by that, Mark would have been a big breasted latina.



PBC FL Cop said:


> Officer Dunngeon said:
> 
> 
> > SOT_II said:
> ...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That big breasted latina was closer to being a Boston cop than he was.......


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



stm4710 said:


> That big breasted latina was closer to being a Boston cop than he was.......


LMAO!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

So after all that "Down in Boston we are the best cops", "I've been on the job for 18 years" etc and so on....Mark Boston was PRENTEDING he was a cop?



Officer Dunngeon said:


> stm4710 said:
> 
> 
> > That big breasted latina was closer to being a Boston cop than he was.......
> ...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

He does play one on ebay, does that count? 8)


I remember the night I aksed OD what the whole mass highway thing was about cause I hate being left out of a joke. I laughed so Fn hard my father though I should be commited!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Uhht Ohhhh... Is this a man making a "act your age" comment.....LOL Hey she's wearing the bag cause she couldn't afford the plastic surgery.... :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> SOT_II said:
> 
> 
> > Honest, and no zing inteneded, but I always thought you were a guy...I tend to think most people here are guys unless they have some obvious handle or sig or something...
> ...


Hell for the first 3 months I was here I thought you were a dude.

Scott :santa:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This has gone slighty off topic----but to bring it back....

SOT I agree. I hate those backpack things. The only backpack I will ever wear is my school backpack (if/when I go back for my masters)...

But I do have to disagree with STM, I happen to like my cucumber melon lotion! Although right now I have Vanilla Blackberry...also very nice 

Let's think about this everyone for a moment...The crappy men are at the titty bars and the crappy females are the strippers. Maybe it will stay in the clubs. But the strippers are the ones that are dressing the way you all don't like.

Personally most females drive me crazy, I don't know how you men deal with us. Then again there are plenty of men around that I could live without ever seeing again. I'm happy with what I got, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

OHHH NO! You are a female too?

I need gender sensitivity training or something...at some point we should break out a good old A/S/L thread...



kttref said:


> This has gone slighty off topic----but to bring it back....
> 
> SOT I agree. I hate those backpack things. The only backpack I will ever wear is my school backpack (if/when I go back for my masters)...
> 
> ...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



darkknight750il said:


> I knew Dungie was female...I had to buy one of those backpck purses a couple years ago for a now ex-girlfriend for Christmas cost me $400 at Louis Vuitton :shock:


Yes!!!!!!!!!
1. Dunngie is ALL female. I can testify in court. 
2. My last trip into Copley and Louis Vuitton (Sat 12/04/04) cost me over $900, so you got off cheap there darkknight!
8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



SAPD said:


> Hell for the first 3 months I was here I thought you were a dude.
> 
> Scott :santa:


Jeez! What the hell! I know I come off as aggresive at times, but do I really appear to be that masculine?

Wait... on second thought, don't answer that. I don't think I wanna hear the replies. :lol:

I don't know too many men that would use a cute and little fuzzy animal as an avatar. I know SOME guys that would, but... I'm not mentioning any names. :sh:



SOT_II said:


> So after all that "Down in Boston we are the best cops", "I've been on the job for 18 years" etc and so on....Mark Boston was PRENTEDING he was a cop?


Yup! Why do you think he suddenly disappeared when I started posting the Mass Highway stuff? I received some new information that he may be a reserve in a South Shore town, but that hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



mpd61 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!
> 1. Dunngie is ALL female. I can testify in court.
> 2. My last trip into Copley and Louis Vuitton (Sat 12/04/04) cost me over $900, so you got off cheap there darkknight!
> 8)


Thank you, mpd61! And a little more emphasis on how feminine and sexy I am would be nice. :lol:

And $400... wow, I didn't think LV had a bargain bin! Then again, I never buy ridiculous fad stuff like that because:

1. I don't give a crap about designer handbags.
2. They're way too expensive, and
3. The following season it will be out of style.

Whatever's on sale at Filene's is fine with me!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

i missed all of that...i was doing stuff and wasn't on the board...



officer dunngeon said:


> sapd said:
> 
> 
> > hell for the first 3 months i was here i thought you were a dude.
> ...


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

officer dunngeon said:


> sot_ii said:
> 
> 
> > fyi, if you are over the age of 23 or so, are not in college, the military, or doing some hiking, but wear a "backpack" when out in public...stop it...
> ...


amen


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok....wanted to reply to this while i was at work, but ended up having to go do something else. 


first and foremost...i like cucumber melon, it's yummy. although my new blackberry vanilla is also very nice.

secondly...those backpack things are horrible. but let's break this down, 9 times out of 10 the only people who wear those retched things are strippers (or want to be strippers). so the crappy men hang out with the shitty women and it's a better world without them anywhere near me. god bless american for producing this crap. 

ugh. sorry got me on a topic i love to hate - horrible people.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*

The woman in question was a "dog mom" driving a porche suv at guido's...in oTher words, yuppie scum.



kttref said:


> ok....wanted to reply to This while i was at work, but ended up having to go do someThing else.
> 
> first and foremost...i like cucumber melon, it's yummy. alThough my new blackberry vanilla is also very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

She was probably a stripper and then She hit the white traSh lotto and is now being stupid.



ps...no one better talk bad about minivans...my 93 dodge caravan treats me well!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My issue isn't even beer guts or backpacks, the real issue for me is more along the lines of the average joe dictating what women's "roles" in society "should be," how we're "supposed" to look. That seems pretty objective, to me.

We should all be cute, thin, leggy, perfect skin etc. The reality is, we're not. If us women had things our way, guys would all be tall, jacked, with strong rugged facial features, wouldn't fart in bed, wear stupid looking sneakers, etc. Obviously, most men don't look like that or contain their gases. I've come to terms with this and I've accepted this as a fact of life.

So I'm not going to come on here and seriously preach how guys should or shouldn't look. I would never say to a guy, "Hey, you're like, 40. You REALLY shouldn't be wearing clothes from Abercrombie, you are WAY too old!" 

If you're turned off by women with backpacks, then go look at a woman without one! Much like television, if you don't like what you're watching, change the channel.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> We should all be cute, thin, leggy, perfect skin etc. The reality is, we're not.


Hey Dunny...I think you're pup there may fit that look that men want....because none of us normal women will ever look like that. Although the big bum is becoming popular, so I'm not too far off!

ps, your pup looks great for the holidays!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL, well, she is single, about 6 inches tall, blond fur, green eyes... :lol: 

Thanks, even though she was called the Ugliest Dog of 2005. Some people just can't appreciate true beauty when they see it! :lol:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Uhhhh right...



Officer Dunngeon said:


> My issue isn't even beer guts or backpacks, the real issue for me is more along the lines of the average joe dictating what women's "roles" in society "should be," how we're "supposed" to look. That seems pretty objective, to me.
> 
> We should all be cute, thin, leggy, perfect skin etc. The reality is, we're not. If us women had things our way, guys would all be tall, jacked, with strong rugged facial features, wouldn't fart in bed, wear stupid looking sneakers, etc. Obviously, most men don't look like that or contain their gases. I've come to terms with this and I've accepted this as a fact of life.
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I work PT in Allston and it seems like EVERYONE carries backpacks! I think its an Asian thing...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> We should all be cute, thin, leggy, perfect skin etc.


 I appriceate a woman for who she is and the content of her character, not the content of her bra or her hair color.

I act like just the person I am, not a wanna be gangsta or a ambercrombie model or something else I am not. Who am I , well I am just Jesse. I belive if you stay true to your self and dont follow every fad like a lemming(hehhe new$5 word) you will attract a woman that is true to her self. 
A woman that is true to her self and her man is far more attractive to me :wub: , than any "has to part of the in crowd"or any anorexic looking 10 year old under wear model could be with even the best makeup.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> > We should all be cute, thin, leggy, perfect skin etc.
> 
> 
> I appriceate a woman for who she is and the content of her character, not the content of her bra or her hair color.


 :dito: I agree completely.

While I think backpacks on 45 year-olds who wear more makeup then my mother ever owned are strange to see, what really gets my goat, are the women who think the whole world is out to get them because they are a woman. Attention Women who are like that: Just because we are men does not make us the enemy.

Example: I was at a shooting range the other day, a woman comes in, walks to the counter, and asks to buy a box of shells. As she gets her ID out of her purse she says, "And make sure they are exactly what I asked for, don't think because I'm a woman I won't know the difference." Her attitude sucked. She was a fairly attractive woman, but if she's walking around with a chip on her shoulder thinking that men are out to treat her differently, she's definately not someone I'm going to consider dating. What I found particulary amusing was that I later saw her on Ladies Night at the range, insisting on her gender based discount. :roll:

:sb:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I wouldnt recommend picking up angry women at a shooting range.......


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Quick FYI for the ladies*



stm4710 said:


> I wouldnt recommend picking up angry women at a shooting range.......


Or at a knife shop or kitchen cutlery department.... :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, some people do have really shitty attitudes. But maybe that woman at the range was screwed over there before by the same guy?

When I was shopping for a new car, I went to several dealerships with my now ex-boyfriend. Almost every salesman we encountered would talk to him about the car I was interested in, even though we both specified that the car was for me. I would stand there and watch them go on about their shpiel of the car and all it's great features directly to my boyfriend. Then I would ask some questions and when they answered they spoke to the ex, not me. Needless to say, none of them got my business.

I can't stand car sales people anyway... all of them... men and women included. It's torture dealing with any of them.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> A woman that is true to her self and her man is far more attractive to me :wub: , than any "has to part of the in crowd"or any anorexic looking 10 year old under wear model could be with even the best makeup.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. That was cute. You get a brownie point.

Now to Dunny's point about cars. I hate car shopping...The husband, he loves it. Ugh. Men and cars, I just don't understand.....


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Just like women and shoes.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Yeah, some people do have really shitty attitudes. But maybe that woman at the range was screwed over there before by the same guy?
> 
> When I was shopping for a new car, I went to several dealerships with my now ex-boyfriend. Almost every salesman we encountered would talk to him about the car I was interested in, even though we both specified that the car was for me. I would stand there and watch them go on about their shpiel of the car and all it's great features directly to my boyfriend. Then I would ask some questions and when they answered they spoke to the ex, not me. Needless to say, none of them got my business.
> 
> I can't stand car sales people anyway... all of them... men and women included. It's torture dealing with any of them.


Maybe she was screwed over by the same guy at the range...and that was very rude how the car dealer's treated you, and they lost the sale because of it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kttref said:


> Now to Dunny's point about cars. I hate car shopping...The husband, he loves it. Ugh. Men and cars, I just don't understand.....


I know some people that like it too, they love "playing the game" with the sales people. The whole negotiation thing is a huge turnoff to me. I can fight my way through it, but I still always leave the dealership with a POUNDING headache.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

kttref said:


> stm4710 said:
> 
> 
> > A woman that is true to her self and her man is far more attractive to me :wub: , than any "has to part of the in crowd"or any anorexic looking 10 year old under wear model could be with even the best makeup.
> ...


 Shhhhhh.............. if that gets out........women will know I am a big softie under my gruff exterior.  :sh:

OD, do what my dad does when he buys a truck. He walks in after doing some homework and says "I want a truck with these specs.....( hands the guy a sheet of paper) the dealership down the road can deliver it for $20,000 can you do better?" If no, turn around and walk out........ they will change thier answer EVERYTIME.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> Shhhhhh.............. if that gets out........women will know I am a big softie under my gruff exterior.  :sh:


I won't tell a soul!



stm4710 said:


> OD, do what my dad does when he buys a truck. He walks in after doing some homework and says "I want a truck with these specs.....( hands the guy a sheet of paper) the dealership down the road can deliver it for $20,000 can you do better?" If no, turn around and walk out........ they will change thier answer EVERYTIME.


That's what my husband does..Only he haggles..."I got this price from so and so, what can you do.." "You can't do that...Bye" UGH.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ugh, I have done that. Then they pull this crap where they laugh and go, "Who told you that? What dealership? What was the name of the sales person? Oh yeah, that guy will say anything to make a sale!" etc.

It took me about 4 months before I found a deal that I was happy with. Then I found out one of the guys I work with has a brother (in-law? I forget) who works at a dealership in the North Shore that I didn't go to. I was told he couldn't have gone any lower on the price (I got my car at the inventory price), but he could have added in some extras. :roll: Oh well!


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I hate car sales men!!!!!! 
I did my homework as well, I just knew when I walked in they would think they could pull one over on a woman. 
I knew exactly what I wanted when I walked in and the guy was like I can get it from another dealer in 3 days.
Needless to say the guy didn't have what i wanted on the lot or the price range, But I said i would be back and he gave me a print out of the specs on the car I wanted vin# and all.
So I shopped for 2 more weeks via the phone internet and finally I had 2 dealeships going back and forth trying to beat each other.
The car I ended up with was the one from the original printout from the first dealership( I compared the vin).
I got the car for 5k less than what the frist guy wanted. lol So long story short in the end I won... HE HE HE


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Capt..........your a female too??????


OD maybe you should unlock that ASL thread for a bit so I can learn who is who here. :shock:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes I am a female :wink: , I work with Dunny.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm about to buy a "brandy-new" car, my first new car since 1981! I expect to pay the list price (Chrysler 300C SRT8). It will be my last car.

I agree, Dunny, I dislike haggling with the "white-shoes-and-white-belt" set. 

They do treat women as second-class citizens. Having that in mind, try this: do your homework and figure out the reasonable price of the car: that is, one that allows the dealer to make a profit, but not at your expense. 

The deal can be accomplished by putting your arm around his/hers shoulders and telling them that you will pay the fair market value for the automobile...and let them escape with their puny, insignificant life!  

It's always worked for my former bride...as she says, a Walther in the ear can produce satisfactory results! 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nice car, dcs! And good luck with your new purchase.

I checked with www.edmunds.com before I bought my car so I new exactly what the deal was. It's a great site to do your homework on before you have to deal with those leeches.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Capt. Kirk";p="49576 said:


> Yes I am a female :wink: , I work with Dunny.


You know you have both gender signs under your avatar? :lol:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="49773 said:


> Capt. Kirk";p="49576 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am a female :wink: , I work with Dunny.
> ...


Ok I fixed it. I didn't even realize it wasn't right oh well..... Thanks for the heads up.

Hey DCS check out massbuyer.com they give you a certificate for the car your looking for and link you with a dealership that will sell you the car for no more than say 300 or 500 over the list price. I didn't actually buy from the guy I got one from but I used it as a bargining chip.


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

stm4710";p="49396 said:


> I appriceate a woman for who she is and the content of her character, not the content of her bra or her hair color.
> 
> I act like just the person I am, not a wanna be gangsta or a ambercrombie model or something else I am not. Who am I , well I am just Jesse. I belive if you stay true to your self and dont follow every fad like a lemming(hehhe new$5 word) you will attract a woman that is true to her self.
> A woman that is true to her self and her man is far more attractive to me :wub: , than any "has to part of the in crowd"or any anorexic looking 10 year old under wear model could be with even the best makeup.


I am in love. _*insert an "awwwwwwww" here_


----------

